# June VAHS meeting...Date change and Speaker Topic



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

For the June meeting we are changing the date of the meet as the current date falls on a playoff day.

Hello VAHS members,

We have decided to change the June 8 meeting to Thursday June 9 so we can all watch the Canucks game.

Come hear Rick Ott's light hearted talk about aquarium related activities you can "sneak " past your spouse on vacation.

A slide show and talk about Piranha fishing in the jungles of Peru and visiting Ocean Rider seahorse farm in Hawaii.

Enjoy the Canucks game and see you June 9.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be there too, Pat. I really enjoyed the last meeting - GREAT speaker and it was nice to meet some folks from the forum and see people again I hadn't seen for awhile.
Shelley


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> For the June meeting we are changing the date of the meet as the current date falls on a playoff day.
> 
> Please keep posted as I will find out the new date soon.
> 
> Either way I'm coming so I'll see who ever is planning on coming.


Can the playoffs REALLY do that ? This actually might work out better for me as I will be starting my practicum next week !

Stuart


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I WAS going to go for the last meeting since it has been so long, then I saw the schedule and said nope, can't do it, game. I had a girl's night planned for Saturday as well but had to make it a hockey party instead. If it is another night then I can swing it, but not on a playoff night. I am putting up my green and blue streamers now.*


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be there as well. if anyone wants me to bring anything, let me know.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Do you people not watch hockey? I don't get it, it's the playoffs.*


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what are playoffs


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Do you people not watch hockey? I don't get it, it's the playoffs.*


The new date of the meeting won't be on the playoff date.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Do you people not watch hockey? I don't get it, it's the playoffs.*


*Hell ya *we watch the playoffs, especially when Mr.High Tech (charles) super smart phone couldn't stream game two of Van-chig, at the last meeting when there was a clash. But that was series one, this is the BIG SHOW, fishies come second. The new date will hopefully get sorted soon.

Sean 
Member #45
Enjoy the game everyone

GO Canucks Go


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I saw it was posted for June 8th on the facbeook site.*


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is changed to June 9th.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated with new date...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn .

I'm doing my clinical hours that night. Looks like I'm going to miss this one.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have to give blood that day.*


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

No worries buddy, when I win the Fluval Chi I'll be sure to sell it to you for a great deal. 5% off sounds fair ehh.:bigsmile:

Congrats to you on all your hard work with schooling an stuff. We'll see ya soon.

Sean



CRS Fan said:


> Damn .
> 
> I'm doing my clinical hours that night. Looks like I'm going to miss this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone wants anything from Canadian Aquatics, please let me or Charles know so that we can bring it to the meeting. Otherwise, we'll see you all there. Cheers


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

*June 9th VAHS meeting. And Happy 40th Casey*

Looking forward to tomorrow and the Nucks comeback.

A big thanks Cdn Aquatics for all their support, you guys are zee best.

And make sure to rag my good friend Casey Anderson(#45) he is 40 today.

Sean
Member #45


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm excited for the meeting as it will be my first ! Hope to see lots of people!


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Luc said:


> I'm excited for the meeting as it will be my first ! Hope to see lots of people!


Looking forwarding seeing a new member, should be fun tonight, especially when I win the fluval chi. Get you wallet ready Stewie.

See ya later,

Sean & Brylie


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ok who won it? I went and saw bridesmaids with my best friend, mom and her best friend. OMG I laughed so hard Icried. Best movie for best friends that have been best friends since childhood like us. I am still laughing about parts.*


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia won it


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Yay for Claudia.*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Yay for Claudia.*


Yay for me lol wooohooooo


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Yay for me lol wooohooooo


I get half, right honey? Just kidding. Do you really need another tank? lol.

Congratulations,

Stuart


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Yay for me lol wooohooooo


Congrats, Claudia! Doubt if you'll be taking pics of the new baby in THAT tank


----------

